# Ideal string gauge for Drop C @ 25.5"?



## P-Ride (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey, as posted elsewhere, I've recently been using string gauge calculators and have realised that drop-tuning most packs of strings results in the 6th string being 2-3 pounds lighter; something I assumed to be 'bad'.

Indeed, compensating a set of 10-46 in Drop D with my 25" PRS SE Custom has resulted in the most wonderful setup I've experienced yet. So much low end and chunk, for what is a shreddy guitar setup. Utter joy @ 18-19 pounds on the lower three strings.

I'm still struggling to get the playability I want from my 25.5" Fender Telecaster HH tuned CGCFAC, however.

Both the Ernie Ball Beefy Slinky 11-54 and D'addario heavy 12-54 packs with a 60 gauge to compensate the bottom string feel pretty tight. Nice and percussive, but I really have to work the strings; stabbing/whipping them, rather than the flick my PRS in Drop D requires.

With these setups the lower three strings are 19-20 pounds each, which isn't much more; although they're thicker.

Is it meant to be this much less playable than a guitar in drop D? Sounds great when I nail a riff, but I can do much less technical stuff compared to my PRS setup.

I tried a set of Ernie Ball Power Slinkies (11-48) and they were too floppy; just didn't sound good and felt insufficiently responsive.

I started looking at what Periphery are doing, just because they play in Drop C and are clearly pretty sharp guys.

I see Mark and Misha use 10-52 and 11-56 respectively, both on 25.5" guitars.

While there's a slight difference, both will have a lower tension 6th string; something they haven't compensated for. And they seem the kind of guys who wouldn't be unaware of their string tensions.

Mark would only have 13.85 pounds of tension and Misha 15.50 pounds on their 6th strings.

Indeed, here's a video of Mark warming up; sure enough, check out how much his 6th string is moving.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soVOtCVd5ZY

Of course, I'll have to change my 6th string to a lighter gauge and experiment.. but is there a chance that this style of playing with staccato stop/start is, partly, dependent on a lower string tension?

Thanks


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 21, 2016)

I use 10-56 NYXL on my RG652 and I think the tension is perfect. 

My last string change I used Elixir 10-52 nano's and I didn't like having a 52 for the E string...not enough tension IMO


Side note, I have using 10-56 of various brands since I stated playing 10 years ago.


----------



## P-Ride (Oct 21, 2016)

cwhitey2 said:


> I use 10-56 NYXL on my RG652 and I think the tension is perfect.
> 
> My last string change I used Elixir 10-52 nano's and I didn't like having a 52 for the E string...not enough tension IMO
> 
> ...



Hey, I can't see that exact pack on the NYXL page?

Any links? Thanks


----------



## Edika (Oct 21, 2016)

I can't really help you but I'm interested on what the outcome will be. I've tried a D'addario 11-52 on a Floyd rose equipped guitar and there was too much string buzzing. The tech that set it up found as the only solution to increase the height of the Floyd to ungodly levels. When I got fed up and set the guitar myself I managed to reduce the buzzing and have really really good tone from that guitar without the strings feeling too slack and being able to play most stuff technically wise.
Lately I've tried with a D'Addario 12-60 initially for C and then I tuned for Drop C. Sounded like ass in both scenarios and the strings vibrated way too much that I had to increase the height of the TOM too much and strum softer with the pick. Drop C was somewhat better than C for sure. Of course the guitar needed a new nut and even maybe the saddles to be sanded slightly to accommodate for the thicker strings which made me question why do people think non Floyd equipped guitars are better for changing tunings, unless it's for similar or close enough thickness gauges and semitone to maybe drop tunings in the spot. Intonation for sure is easier to set up.

Anyway these are my experiences, hope they help.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 21, 2016)

Yep, another vote for 10-56. On step down 10-52 is nice, but in drop C 52 is too flubby imho.


----------



## P-Ride (Oct 21, 2016)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Yep, another vote for 10-56. On step down 10-52 is nice, but in drop C 52 is too flubby imho.



I've found 11-56, but not 10-56?


----------



## P-Ride (Oct 21, 2016)

Another note, is someone might step in and tell me my 9.5" radius Fender fretboard is the problem?.. I don't think it is. But welcome critique.

It's a Telecaster HH with a Hipshot bridge.. so really, the fretboard radius is the only obvious difference between this and a purpose designed 25.5" chugging machine, as far as I can see.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 21, 2016)

Radius isn't really an issue other than feel, adjusting the saddles accordingly will sort that out.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 21, 2016)

I was using 12-56, but found the tension on the standard pack I used to be too great. The plain third is like a 26 and felt like super high tension against everything else. 
Currently using these: 





I did some experiments with 12-14-20 for the plain, but 11-14-19 is a great spot for lots of bending. All of my 6ers are 25.5" in Drop C, all but one with Floyds. 
Tension calculators are great, but preferences are preferences.


----------



## oracles (Oct 21, 2016)

I've been using 10-52 in Drop C for a long time now and I've never had any complaints or issues, but I'm not nearly as picky about tension as a lot of guys on here are. The EXL117 set that Feral linked above is what I use for C Standard.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 21, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Hey, I can't see that exact pack on the NYXL page?
> 
> Any links? Thanks




You are correct, I was wrong 11-56 is what they have.

When I buy string I say "green pack" 

Either way the strings are so close in size you won't notice the difference.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Oct 21, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I was using 12-56, but found the tension on the standard pack I used to be too great. The plain third is like a 26 and felt like super high tension against everything else.
> Currently using these:
> 
> 
> ...



Might have to try these. 
Playing in drop C and been running various brand 10>52 for years. Went to a 50 on the low E and liked it for a lot of reasons but it was a bit floppy.

Just ordered a Kiesel Aries 6 which is 25.5 scale and would like to run a 54 or 56 on that. Hopefully its doable on that guitar while maintaining a decent enough clearance/setup. Seen some pics of some peoples Aries 6 models and the saddle height looked already close to maxed in height. They were set at a wicked steep angle in order to get the proper fret clearances. Hoping this won't be the case when I get mine.

I have a really tough time with tremolo picking single note death metal .... on the low strings and I'm thinking its partly due to tension hence my reasoning for trying heavier strings.


----------



## bnzboy (Oct 21, 2016)

11-56 on all of my drop c guitars except PRS Holcomb. It came with 10-52 and so far I kind of like this gauge too. I might actually convert all my guitars to 10-52. 

For me:

11-56: overall great tension and feel. some guitars might feel stiff with this gauge. 
10-52: buttery feel. easier to play. gets quite loose after 1-2 hours of intense playing.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 22, 2016)

10-13-17-26-36-56

You can buy standard 7-string set and just ditch the 46.


----------



## Carvinkook (Oct 22, 2016)

Nlelith said:


> 10-13-17-26-36-56
> 
> You can buy standard 7-string set and just ditch the 46.


----------



## The Mirror (Oct 22, 2016)

I am absolutely with Devy on this one. For my Open C guitar I use 10-52 and I have no problem with tuning a half step down for Open B.

That said. I absolutely don't need my strings to have a very high tension.


----------



## Grindspine (Oct 22, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Indeed, compensating a set of 10-46 in Drop D with my 25" PRS SE Custom has resulted in the most wonderful setup I've experienced yet. So much low end and chunk, for what is a shreddy guitar setup. Utter joy @ 18-19 pounds on the lower three strings.
> 
> I'm still struggling to get the playability I want from my 25.5" Fender Telecaster HH tuned CGCFAC, however.


 
So 10-46 at Drop D works well for you, yet I did not see you trying 11-52 for Drop C in that post.

I recommend trying 11-52.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 22, 2016)

I use 11-14-18-28-38-56, but that's just personal preference


----------



## Tenaba (Oct 22, 2016)

I currently have a D'addario EXL148 set on my 25.5" 6 string. It goes from 12,16,20,34,46,60, lowest three strings being wound. I find it quite comfortable in Drop C or C# standard. The .060 works well from C2 to D2 (a bit tight on the latter) I find, and the .012 goes up to D#4 pretty comfortably on 25.5".

I have preference towards the bassier strings being tense (20+ lbs), maybe you'd like it too.


----------



## Razerjack (Oct 22, 2016)

10-52 is fine, but 11-56 is the perfect gauge for me.
The problem with 10-52 is not so much the 'flabby' low C, but rather the lack of tension on the higher strings.


----------



## P-Ride (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks guys, a lot of reading and processing here.

10 gauge on the highest string just doesn't make sense to me, as this is the same string I use in standard; and I lose around two pounds of tension going down a step.

It looks like the half-inch scale difference between my 25" PRS and 25.5" Telecaster does add around 3/4 a pound back; but still not enough to suggest I should be using the same gauge strings in Drop C on my Telecaster as Drop D on my PRS.

Which leads us to 11-56.

I've previously used Ernie Ball's 'Power Slinkies' (11-48) and these were too slack for my liking - although I can't remember on exactly which strings.

Recently I've tried.
(12/16/20/*32*/42/54) - D'addario Heavy
(11/15/*22p*/30/42/54) - EB Beefy Slinky

Both are a little stiff and each pack has a string that gives a tension spike to 22 pounds, highlighted in bold - so each pack is slightly flawed.

However, D'addario's Medium Top/Heavy Bottom looks promising:
11/14/18/30/42/54 - 12/14 pounds on highs, through 19/20 (with a 60) on lows
11/14/18/28/38/46 - EB Power Slinkies

So the D'Addario MTHB should have similar tension to the Beefy Slinkies on the low end, with a slightly slacker high end, with no tension spikes.

Ordering now and will report back!


----------



## P-Ride (Oct 26, 2016)

Which leaves my remaining question..

Do you like a slacker low string, or equal tension on all three low strings?!

I'll be adding the standard pack, then - a week or two later - trying the 60 gauge and comparing!


----------



## max2002 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd go 10-52


----------



## MetalHead40 (Oct 29, 2016)

Just slapped .013-.056s on my drop c tuned 6er today. Getting some strange overtones and a weird sound I think is coming from the tremolo springs. Pinch harmonics are way harder for me to pull now too. I'll play with it for a week or so but think I'm going back to .011-.052s or maybe even .011-.050s. This guitar sounded "right" with either of the former gauges.


----------



## Mayhew (Oct 29, 2016)

All my sixes are in drop C and I love 10-13-17-30-42-56. Usually have to scavenge the 56 from a different set or find a single. 11-56 would do the trick and it comes in one pack so that's easier. I might try that next. You could try 10-52 and might find you like the bendability on that low C. I've got an old &#8217;71 Ibanez les paul with a slinky 10-48 I think and while the tuning doesn't quite hold up to thicker strings with my heavy right hand, the short scale and skinny strings make bends incredibly easy and fun to do and I can bend that low c in ways I can't do on my other guitars, it just makes it a fun and different playing experience and almost feels like cheating. You just have to retune a bit more often.


----------

